# A Mac Whore's Collection {70+ pics}



## iaisha26 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!

It took FOREVER to do this, but here it is...my makeup collection (most of it). 


*Face *

*Foundation*




*Concealer*




*Face Powders*



*I spelled Couture incorrect; sorry, I didn't want to redo the pic.


*MSF's*










*Blush Palettes*
















*Blushes*









*Eyes*

*Palettes*















































*Quads*
















*Eye Bases: Shade/Greasepaint Sticks (I have to added Paint Pots)*











*Eye Liners/Misc.*

















*Lips*

*Lipsticks*






















*Lipglosses*










*Lip Liners*








*Brushes*

*Face Brushes*


























*Eye Brushes*























*Misc.*

*Back-ups*













*Things I don't use often*




*Eye Lashes*




*Skincare*




*Tools*





Thanks for stopping!!!!


Click here to view my setup: Link Pending!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG! Girl, we both in Philly....I need to come shopping in your traincase!  lol   Great collection!!!!!!


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW! Amazing collection! Must have taken you ages to put all the names in the pics! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## MissResha (Apr 8, 2010)

this is like, pure mac porn. i need a cigarette and a stack of pancakes after looking at all of this!!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 8, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 8, 2010)

Love it. Amazing collection!!!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 8, 2010)

That's totally drool-worthy!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 8, 2010)

My jaw dropped. Amazing collection. You have the most msfs I've ever seen!


----------



## ambicion6 (Apr 8, 2010)

I die! I die!!!! thanks for all the effort you put into this. i love it!!! how come you have so many of the 180 brushes?


----------



## VAQTPIE (Apr 8, 2010)

Truly amazing...thank you so much for sharing.  I can't wait until you post the link to your setup!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 8, 2010)

haha! FOUR 180 backups. You will never go wanting for one! This must have taken forever to catalog! I love your collection. Impressive. Some people would die to have some of those MSFs.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow...I just shot a load. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your collection is epic...Thanks for posting it!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 8, 2010)

LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!!!! You are so lucky that you have every single MSF that was released!!!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 8, 2010)

Wowza that is an awesome collection!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG! I was drooling over everything! But all those brushes!! AMAZING!! 
x


----------



## arlingtonian (Apr 9, 2010)

That's all I can say!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 9, 2010)

dannngggggggg! I love it! Kinda jealous now hehe


----------



## lekzie (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy MSFs and 180s!  You have an amazing collection.  Thanks for taking the time to put this together!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh my god I just LOVE your collection!
Do you know which MSF is the lightest?


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 9, 2010)

Your collection is....WOW.....I'm so jealous


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful collection... Do you work for MAC???


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 10, 2010)

Jealousy is seeing 2 Metal Rock MSFs in one collection! Great Collection! Thanks for taking the time to show us!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ugh you two Metal Rocks?????? Two of them!!!! Ugh!!! I am soooo soooo soooo soooo jealous


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 10, 2010)

But nice collection though!


----------



## missboss82 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, great collection.


----------



## EriksDarkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

Seven 180's...SEVEN...




Your collection is to die for!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all your work!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 10, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER OF MAKE UP COLLECTIONS BATMAN! 

This is amazing! Great collection!


----------



## amber_j (Apr 11, 2010)

Aye Carumba! That's an amazing collection you've got there! Thank you for taking the time to photograph, label and upload all of that.


----------



## blueskies (Apr 11, 2010)

That is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I take it you're a little bit of a fan of the 180?


----------



## kittykit (Apr 11, 2010)

That's one amazing collection you have there!


----------



## mintbear82 (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought I had alot of MSFs.... I was wrong, very, very wrong.
How do you keep all your MSFs organized?


----------



## lenchen (Apr 12, 2010)

Simply amazing!


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, this is a fu*king awesome collection!!!!!  I hope to get there someday


----------



## yupitzTara (Apr 13, 2010)

OMG!!! My jaw literally dropped... That's one hell of a collection.


----------



## dopista (Apr 13, 2010)

I would love to know which MSFs are your favourite? Heehee.. I might just print out a pic of your msf's to look at something pretty at work


----------



## Novavelle (Apr 13, 2010)

*I'm astonished, impressed and AMAZED at how organized that all was! and that you labeled every item in every picture, plus your collection is amazing!! thank's for sharing!*


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

You give a new meaning to the term MAC whore.


----------



## malvales (Apr 13, 2010)

OH.MY.GOD! I would store them in fireproof safe box if i were you. Those things worth more than a Porsche!


----------



## RedRibbon (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, that's some serious makeup porn.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 15, 2010)

Yowza! :O 
Those brushes! I hope to one day have a selection like that! Glad to see you take the time to keep them clean as well!


----------



## malvales (Apr 15, 2010)

Get them insured, girl!!!


----------



## apaintedlife (Apr 15, 2010)

Great collection!!  What's in the Magical Illusions quad?


----------



## VIC MAC (Apr 16, 2010)

HOLD DA FAST.....that's danish for something like OMG!!! I thought I had a large makeup collection, it's just tiny compeared to yours. But honestly - I havent taken any photos of mine, and I sometimes think, what the hell am I going to do if my house burns to the ground.....it happens you know!


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing. Thank you for taking the time to share this.


----------



## mely (Apr 17, 2010)

I am in love with your collection.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Apr 17, 2010)

Give me a second to pick my jaw up off the floor! WOW! Great collection!! Thank you for sharing with us, I love to see everyone's collections!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow-- great collection!


----------



## aboe (Apr 18, 2010)

Great collection!! Congrats!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW. I WANT your brush collection!!!


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

I love love love love love your collection!!!!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

All I can say is.....OMG! Loving it!


----------



## bad girl glam (Apr 23, 2010)

wow.....just wow!  i wouldn't know what to do with myself if i had your collection!  i would recreate the bat cave to store it! lol!


----------



## tennischic09 (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW!!! I want it!


----------



## blusherie (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing collection!! Thanks for showing us it all!!


----------



## libra276 (Apr 26, 2010)

wow, that's impressive!  How long do you keep lipsticks/glass for?


----------



## tanktonkin (Apr 26, 2010)

Whoa!!! I am going to show this to my boyfriend and tell him to stop complaining about my collection!!! This is absolutely amazing!!! I don't think I have ever been so jealous of anything before!!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 26, 2010)

I just want you to know that this thread is the reason I got my hands on a mac 180.


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

those msfs had me drooling


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

talk about jealous. !  that must be worth more than your house.!


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

Jealous of your brushes. end of discussion, haha


----------



## keeks87 (May 14, 2010)

what an insane collection! I'm so jealous.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 15, 2010)

Impressive!
All those brushes... Nice


----------



## kenoki (May 15, 2010)

Incredible..........


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

wow..


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

BRAVO! I'm soooooo jealous!


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 19, 2010)

Omg....so much pretty MSF!!!!


----------



## nenabuggy (May 20, 2010)

OMG these pictures are great! You have a wonderful collex!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 20, 2010)

really niiiice


----------



## Ellen1 (May 21, 2010)

I can't get over all of this, including your backups!


----------



## makababy (May 23, 2010)

really lovely collection, so many blushes!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Great collection! How do you like the 131 for foundation application? (I assume that's what's on the brush in the picture). Also, how would you compare/contrast the 217 and 224? I see you have a lot more of the 224s


----------



## sarby (May 29, 2010)

I LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!!


----------



## ctee80 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 5, 2010)

omg, wow!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 5, 2010)

wow! amazing collection! I want your MSF's!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_OMG! Girl, we both in Philly....I need to come shopping in your traincase!  lol   Great collection!!!!!!_

 
me too! omg! i love it and hey, if your extra metal rock needs a home in the 215, i am not too far away


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow! I am in awe of your brushes... soo many beautiful brushes!


----------



## MakeupFreak (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_OMG! Girl, we both in Philly....I need to come shopping in your traincase! lol Great collection!!!!!!_

 

I am philly too! I want to come shopping!  OMG! Your collection is amazing!


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG your collection is like store!!!!!  extremely impressive amounts of makeup.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry, it's ben so long...

The MAC 180 brush is my absolute favorite brush to buff in my foundation. It truly leaves a flawless finish. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambicion6* 

 
_I die! I die!!!! thanks for all the effort you put into this. i love it!!! how come you have so many of the 180 brushes?_

 

On me...Soft and Gentle; it's practically a white gold, which is a huge contrast to my skin tone. It depends on your complexion.   

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_Oh my god I just LOVE your collection!
Do you know which MSF is the lightest?_

 

Yes, when I was in undergrad I worked at MAC. I also freelanced for a short while last year, but I had to leave. I'm an accountant and the redmands of my work load started to become too much, but I'd love to go back. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FierceMrsButler* 

 
_Beautiful collection... Do you work for MAC???_

 
You're going to be mad when I tell you that I've had a total of 5 Metal Rock's. I've already B2M'd 2 and I keep one in my car (it's rimming).  
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Jealousy is seeing 2 Metal Rock MSFs in one collection! Great Collection! Thanks for taking the time to show us!_


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol...you know it!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueskies* 

 
_






 That is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I take it you're a little bit of a fan of the 180? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm always reorganizing my collection. Right now, there's stored in one of my hutch drawers. I always store them up right, They all have labels on the side so that I can identify them.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_I thought I had alot of MSFs.... I was wrong, very, very wrong.
How do you keep all your MSFs organized?_

 
Metal Rock, Warmed and Light Flush.  
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I would love to know which MSFs are your favourite? Heehee.. I might just print out a pic of your msf's to look at something pretty at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I try, but I use them every day. There are a few in the pictures that wren't clean, but they aren't there to sit pretty. Lol 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Yowza! :O 
Those brushes! I hope to one day have a selection like that! Glad to see you take the time to keep them clean as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Digit, Motif, Mythology, and Parfait Amour
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *apaintedlife* 

 
_Great collection!! What's in the Magical Illusions quad?_


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 15, 2010)

I keep them until they're empty. I know liquid products have a shelf life, but I've never had a problem with them. They never smell weird and they don't do anything to my skin. I don't put on lipstick/gloss and lick my lips, so I feel okay with keeping products forever. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *libra276* 

 
_wow, that's impressive! How long do you keep lipsticks/glass for?_

 
Lol...I love it! It's the BEST brush!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I just want you to know that this thread is the reason I got my hands on a mac 180. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never applied foundation with the 131. I like to use flat stiff brushes and buffer brushes to apply my foundation. I only use the 131 to apply cheek colors. Oh, in the pic...that's brush of some sort. I really love both the 217 and 224 equally; they're both really good for blending colors. However, with a 217 you have more control and you could really shape your eye with it. In other words, you can blend with both, but you can also define your eye with a 217 (great for multi tasking). 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktbeta* 

 
_Great collection! How do you like the 131 for foundation application? (I assume that's what's on the brush in the picture). Also, how would you compare/contrast the 217 and 224? I see you have a lot more of the 224s_


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 15, 2010)

my jaw dropped all the way to the floor!  I love your collection!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ohmylord.....*drool*


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 15, 2010)

MAN O MAN O MAN!!!  What an awesome collection.

Those MSF's!!

5 Metal Rock!  Geez!!

You go girl!

If you ever decide to sell on of your stash 180 brushes I 'll take it!

Natalie


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

THIS COLLECTION IS AWESOME!

love how you labeled everything


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 16, 2010)

My jaw.. on the floor..can't pick it up..


----------



## carlycase (Jul 18, 2010)

im drooling over the msfs


----------



## afulton (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome Collection.  Thanks For Sharing With Us!


----------



## christinakate (Jul 18, 2010)

I drool'd.


----------



## Hendrix (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome collection! Such neat photos, too. Love your lipsticks!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 21, 2010)

wow!! great collection!


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, love your collection!


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow! A HUGE collection! And brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love to see the updates when you get more stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CocoLicious (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks intensely, swallows hard, needs water,  about to faint.  Oh my damn...look at all those mineralized skinfinishes.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

Damnnnnn. That's an amazing collection. I'm incredibly jealous. But you must have been getting MAC products for years to get this much stuff.


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the quads! And holy eyelashes, batman!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 23, 2011)

I keep coming back to look! love it!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 23, 2011)

I am SO jealous of your shadows & brushes!! You lucky gal!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 23, 2011)

OMGosh....Girl, you got as many eyelashes as walmart. What a collection.


----------



## mirauk (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!






  	I'm extremely jealous of you Fix+ Rose backups... I miss that stuff greatly!


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2011)

lol love your 180 much!?!? jeez!! hahaha!

  	you have so many msf's it's hilarious


----------



## addicted2mac (Feb 4, 2011)

um. WOW! i love it! thanks for sharing.


----------



## charmaine 82 (Feb 5, 2011)

I only can say WOW to your MSF & brushes collection


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

wow i am sooo jelous i would love that collection


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 17, 2011)

Great Collection - All I kept think was... dang thats a lot of money's worth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Im jealous...

  	Thank you for taking the time to post this.

  	ittybitty


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Speechless!! What a collection!!


----------



## whatzoedid (Feb 26, 2011)

One word: AMAZING!


----------



## epiphany117 (Feb 28, 2011)

Can I touch?


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing !


----------



## RebeccaV (Mar 1, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Amazing collection! I hope I will have one like yours... some day!


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

Your brushes!!! *drool*


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 24, 2011)

dajgdsahfgfakshjf


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 25, 2011)

if u had to put a price on your collection... how much you could say u spent on the whole thing????


----------



## alexheartsmac (May 2, 2011)

love it


----------



## heart (May 2, 2011)

i love your collection, especially the le quads.  <3


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 2, 2011)

Wow amazing collection !!


----------



## soezje (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

What patience you must have taking the pictures and labeling everything.  I couldn't be bothered =D


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow your collex is amazing I wouldn't know what to do with all that makeup tho!


----------



## NonoX (Jul 29, 2011)

Whouahhhhhhhhh







 what a collection, I'm so impressed..


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 9, 2011)

Good lord, this is impressive!


----------



## alonka1017 (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you a makeup artist or is most of this for your personal use? I think if I could find eyelashes somewhere Id go see you! Really awesome collection. I like that you showed your backup I have drawers for the same purpose.


----------



## tennischic09 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm drooling over the 180 brush!
  	Such a nice collection!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

great collection


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 21, 2011)

whoa!! you are a true Mac brush collector. By the way, why do you have so many backups of Mac 180 brushes? Are you going to have a blog sale? By the way, I'm super jealous that you have the blushes from the Fafi, Barbie and Hello Kitty collection.


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm drooling...


----------



## xsparrow (Oct 22, 2011)

The mother of all makeup!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

damn, this is beyond amazing! jealous doesnt even cover it!


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

Whoa I'm totally jealous! This is my dream collection


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy crap I am impressed!


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! This must have taken forever! Thank you for sharing


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Feb 29, 2012)

OMG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	This is amazing!
  	What a great collection!!
  	I must admit, I´m a bit jealous...


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

I love how oyu labelled everything!! Thank you and you have a great collection!


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow your collection is beyond amazing... I aspire for my collection to be like yours!


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW!! Love it!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeezy bo weezy! What a collection! 2 Metal Rock AND a whole lotta 180 brushes! I want one of each please!

  	Lovely stuff! Thanks for taking the time to photograph and share!

  	Keep collecting!


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I want your eyeshadows and brushes!!!


----------



## JaneHorror (Aug 28, 2012)

Im definitely jealous!!, Amazing collection


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Totally drool-worthy.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy moly that is insanely beautiful collection! All of your makeup looks so well kept and clean/organized! I love all of your palette organization.


----------

